# Don't change your shooting form before you



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I've always seem to have this shooting form problem over and over. One day I can hit targets like its someone else shooting, then almost instantly I can't hit anything. That's when I start to rethink my release, my stance, and anything else I can think of. I never blame the slingshot, because I know who made them????????????. I've had this thought before,but it's so simple I just knew it couldn't be that. I was shooting at some paper targets to see if I could see what kind of pattern I was hitting. That's when I put up a bright yellow plastic golf ball for my target. I hit it 3 out of 5 times at 33ft, what was so different now. CONCENTRATION!!!!!! Are you kidding me #%#!!!!!*%#%*. I then put the paper target back up and missed again. Bill Hays once said in a video, "pick out one small part on the target and CONCENTRATE only on that spot" I hope I can improve my shooting accuracy with just this one change.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Thats right for me my friend, until this year I started to pay attention to my shooting technic and begin to intuit-feel that small targets chalenge my eye-hand coordination and small ammo tunes my pouch release


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

So many variables in this sport, I think that's why I never get bored with shooting.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Bill Hays is 100% spot on. If you concentrate on the entire target you have the entire target to miss. If you concentrate on one small little spot of the target you have one small tiny little spot to miss. Aim small, miss small.

When I start shooting and I just can't hit I just put everything down and walk away because I am just going to get frustrated. Instead I will walk away, have a beer, take a dump, watch a movie, whatever I have to do to recenter. Then go back at it and try again. Shooting while you are frustrated is ALWAYS a bad idea, frustration kills any hope of getting on target.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree 100% phoul mouth


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

You exemplify most of us...me included.

I have good and bad days as well. That's a problem with being a human instead of a machine.

Days that I shoot well are..

1. I got an excellent night's sleep prior to shooting.

2. I am not frustrated with anything...or teeth gritting because someone p'd me off.

3. I have no stress.

Days that I shoot not so well are..

the reverse of the 3 points above.

And of course there is the mystery factor as to why I'm having a not so good day.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Focus, focus, focus!!!! Marty is bang on ... about 90% of good shooting is in your head.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well that explains my problem ????????????


----------

